# My Pal Scout / Violet Name List? Anyone have it?



## sevenofnine

I was thinking of buying the My Pal Violet by Leap Frog for my daughter, but I wanted to make sure that her name was on there first!

Her name is Annika. Does anyone have a name list to check?

Thanks!

edit: If they don't have Annika, I wouldn't mind it saying her middle name, Eisley.

I just worried that neither of them would be included!


----------



## Incubus

I thought if it doesn't have the name then you can input it yourself?


----------



## sevenofnine

Incubus said:


> I thought if it doesn't have the name then you can input it yourself?

Oh! I didn't know that!

I'll have to check it out, that would be awesome!


----------



## weewdy

Yes it can say any name or word you put in.


----------



## sevenofnine

weewdy said:


> Yes it can say any name or word you put in.

That is awesome. I thought that it was only a certain list, but maybe that was just the older models. :)


----------



## AP

^thats what I thought


----------



## sevenofnine

I found this on their website after a bit of searching: "The only drawback: if your child has a very uncommon name, there's a slim chance that it will not be in the LeapFrog database. However, you can choose one of many nicknames that you may call your child, such as "Munchkin" or "Peanut." "

Hmmmm. I tried checking, but there's no way to check unless you own the toy! :/


----------



## AP

He does say Annika https://microsite.leapfrog.com/toys_ca/scoutad_ca.html I tried it here :)


----------



## mhazzab

Yep she says it, just checked now while I was on updating the songs on our Violet.
My daughter loves hers :)


----------



## sevenofnine

mhazzab said:


> Yep she says it, just checked now while I was on updating the songs on our Violet.
> My daughter loves hers :)

It says it, but it says an alternate pronunciation to what we use. I never even knew Annika was pronounced "Anne - ih - kah". (Which of course makes perfect sense!)

I grew up hearing it pronounced "On - ih - kah", which is how we say it. So I doubt it'll say it that way! :dohh:

But the toy still looks fun, I might still get it and just use a nickname like peanut!

:)


----------



## broodyc

Does anyone know if it says Brodie? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Maybe there is an Oh nika with the Oh sound? I bet u can type it in. We have Scout even tho lo is a girl lol it was a gift. Im pretty sure i just typed in her name. I think it even asked me if its pronnunciation was right. My lo loves hers burt the voice can get a bit grating!
ETA: i just thought if u typed it in as Ohnika the spelling song with lo's name wont work :haha:


----------



## AmyS

broodyc said:


> Does anyone know if it says Brodie? Xx

Yes it does - a friend has it and her boy's name is Brody. He loves it!


----------



## sevenofnine

Just an update: I bought it and put in Annika, and they had our pronunciation on it!! She is already in LOVE with the thing and gives it a big smile when it says her name!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Violet is definitely the best $20 we've spent on a toy so far!


----------



## AC1987

Got it given as a gift for LO when she was about 3 or 4 months old, however wasn't til now that shes interested into it haha she liked to dance to the songs


----------



## Ayesha14

I was wondering if the name Kassidy is available


----------



## Notyetamommy

Hi, I am confused, some posts say you can enter the name where others says the toy only has a limited database of names it'll recognise. My niece has an afrikaans name, "Marlia", and I am hesitant to buy it is it doesn't say her name or something close by. Does anyone know if the toy will say it? Please help, I really want to buy it for a Christmas gift and I really think it'll be a perfect toy for her.


----------



## sevenofnine

Notyetamommy said:


> Hi, I am confused, some posts say you can enter the name where others says the toy only has a limited database of names it'll recognise. My niece has an afrikaans name, "Marlia", and I am hesitant to buy it is it doesn't say her name or something close by. Does anyone know if the toy will say it? Please help, I really want to buy it for a Christmas gift and I really think it'll be a perfect toy for her.

The toy has a limited database, and unfortunately I dont have access to the software anymore to look it up!

It did have quite a bit of names and pronounciations, though.


----------

